# diy ideas on how to protect camera from rain?



## cheeseheadsaint (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey y'all! So next week I'll be shooting a tournament outdoors. It is likely it will rain but I still need to shoot. I'd be using my rebel XSi and 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II lens. The latter is weatherproof -so I don't need to worry about covering my lens right? but I can't say the same for my rebel.

Any ideas on making a makeshift dslr rain cover?


----------



## Rattlesnake (Apr 7, 2013)

I've seen several photographers using this sort of thing at outdoor events in overly bright sunshine or bad weather.


----------



## AJ (Apr 7, 2013)

Can you set up a tarp at the sideline, e.g. 
http://www.mec.ca/AST/ShopMEC/Tents/LightShelters/PRD~5000-629/integral-designs-siltarp-2-tarp.jsp

I'm sure your local hunting/camping store will be able to find a solution.


----------



## that1guyy (Apr 7, 2013)

I have done this when in light rain. If it is pouring out it probably won't work:

Get a simple plastic bag, small, mid, or large sized bag depending on lens you want to use. Using scissors or similar create a hole in the bag on the bottom of it large enough for your lens. Be careful not to make it too big. Put camera in the bag, facing the hole. Do not poke your lens outside the bag. Use a rubber band outside the bag where the lens is so the lens and bag are close and tight. If you do it right, the camera should be completely protected and you should still be able to access the controls and use manual focus if necessary. AF works fine as well. 
It works for me, make sure you keep a few extra "pre-cut" bags with you and some rubberbands as well. You can wrap a paper towel around the lens with another rubberband if you want extra protection.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 7, 2013)

cheeseheadsaint said:


> Hey y'all! So next week I'll be shooting a tournament outdoors. It is likely it will rain but I still need to shoot. I'd be using my rebel XSi and 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II lens. The latter is weatherproof -so I don't need to worry about covering my lens right? but I can't say the same for my rebel.
> 
> Any ideas on making a makeshift dslr rain cover?



garbage bag


----------



## cleon (Apr 7, 2013)

Some alternatives:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261097100209?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Waterproof-camera-rain-cover-for-Canon-Nikon-Sony-DLSR-/251172471845?pt=UK_Camera_Cases_Bags_Covers&hash=item3a7b0bc425

Or

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0&_nkw=rain+cover+Canon&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## The Bad Duck (Apr 7, 2013)

I took a plastic bag, made a hole in it that fit to put the lens (70-200 /4) through, and kept the rest over the body, a 30d. Pouring rain fot two hours while I photographed puffins. Worked perfectly but it felt strange to pull the bag over my head to get to the body. Like an old time camera. But hey whatever works...


----------



## Old Sarge (Apr 7, 2013)

I have done the DIY thing using the plastic bag from an ice bucket at the motel while visiting Niagara Falls and it worked alright. Since then I have used http://optechusa.com/rainsleeve.html and keep one or two in my bag all the time. Used it last year while shooting pictures of a grizzly at Yellowstone while it was drizzling rain and it worked really well. Inexpensive also.


----------



## motorhead (Apr 7, 2013)

Years ago I spent a very wet weekend shooting MotoGP and simply used a large clear plastic bag, taped the lens hood to it so that the front of the lens was exposed and my hands and the camera where protected. It worked extremely well, better than I ever imagined it would.

And trust me, it was bucketing down, as it can only in a typical UK Summer!


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 7, 2013)

Are you acting in an official capacity? If so, set up one of those four legged sun/rain shelters and shoot from there.

Be prepared to "rope it off" with yellow plastic marker tape or you will get crowded out of it by others. Also, wear one of those safety vests, you are a lot less likely to get bumped or crowded if you look official.

Plastic bags and tape do wonders.... Don't forget your lens hood! A small backpack with attached umbrella works as long as there is no wind.


----------



## Doug Brock (Apr 7, 2013)

I know you said "diy," but the Op/Tech RainSleeves are so cheap, I'm not sure it is worth bothering to make another solution. I have used them at rainy events and they have worked fine. At one football game, _I_ was thoroughly drenched despite a poncho, but my camera and lens stayed dry and I got lots of good pictures. Everybody else either put their cameras away or were trying to shoot under an umbrella. I keep a RainSleeve in my camera bag just in case. They are sturdy enough that I am still using my first one (and the second from the packet is in another camera bag). (Even though my 70-200 is "weather resistant," I cover it anyway.)

http://www.outdoorphotogear.com/store/op-tech-rainsleeve-18.html


----------



## RGF (Apr 7, 2013)

Trash bag with rubber bands around the lens opening ( cut a small hole)

On the camera end have the large opening so you can access as needed. Gives basic access and is very low cost and low tech


----------



## ChilledXpress (Apr 7, 2013)

that1guyy said:


> I have done this when in light rain. If it is pouring out it probably won't work:
> 
> Get a simple plastic bag, small, mid, or large sized bag depending on lens you want to use. Using scissors or similar create a hole in the bag on the bottom of it large enough for your lens. Be careful not to make it too big. Put camera in the bag, facing the hole. Do not poke your lens outside the bag. Use a rubber band outside the bag where the lens is so the lens and bag are close and tight. If you do it right, the camera should be completely protected and you should still be able to access the controls and use manual focus if necessary. AF works fine as well.
> It works for me, make sure you keep a few extra "pre-cut" bags with you and some rubberbands as well. You can wrap a paper towel around the lens with another rubberband if you want extra protection.



Could you better describe the hole you cut?!?! Did you take any measurements? Where did you source this "plastic bag"? Bands of rubber, not sure what these are?!?!? What type of scissors? I am left handed, do they make these left handed? Could you post a DIY video and a mini-review?


----------



## dafrank (Apr 7, 2013)

*Adding info to plastic bag routine*



cheeseheadsaint said:


> Hey y'all! So next week I'll be shooting a tournament outdoors. It is likely it will rain but I still need to shoot. I'd be using my rebel XSi and 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II lens. The latter is weatherproof -so I don't need to worry about covering my lens right? but I can't say the same for my rebel.
> 
> Any ideas on making a makeshift dslr rain cover?



I've quite frequently gone the plastic bag route and have never needed any commercial solution; it isn't elegant or pretty, won't allow you to appear very cool, but it just plain works.

Let me add a little more information about how to best do it. This may seem blindingly obvious, but always use a _*clear*_ plastic bag, just barely big enough to contain your biggest useable lens and your hands inside the bag, with room for the bag to drape pretty far down past the bottom of the camera with your hands inside. The clear bag will allow you to see the controls and LCD display. Besides the hole for the lens, you can also create a smaller whole for the eyepiece and gaffer tape around it, and you may want to add a light UV filter to the lens and rubber band the bag to the end of the lens, over the filter, rather than at the base of the lens as has already been suggested; there's no sense tempting fate, even with a "water _resistant_" (not water_proof_), lens in use like the 70-200.

That's about it, except to repeat the advice of others on bringing one or two backups for all the materials you use for this, in case of an unanticipated problem, and to bring a dry terrycloth towel stuffed inside your personal raingear to dry anything that does get wet. Plan ahead!

Regards,
David


----------



## nebugeater (Apr 7, 2013)

Some of you are unbeleiveable. Guy asks an question and gets it given too him because he "should already know" 

Maybe he is new to the hobby, never shot in wet conditions before, has a lot of $$ for what he wants to affored tied up in Equip and wants to protect it and just wants a little friendly advice on what work best for others. 

What happened to giving some friendly advice like only a few seem to be able to do any more.


----------



## noisejammer (Apr 7, 2013)

I think it's wise to try to keep all your gear dry - whether or not it's supposedly weather sealed. Your warranty does not cover water damage.

Most important - Do your best not to change lenses when there's rain about - it will get into your camera. If you absolutely have to, you need a large clear plastic bag, a tea-towel to dry everything, individual bags for your lenses and easily accessible body / lens caps. Then you need to practice what you're going to do before you try it in rain. Having three hands helps to stop you dropping something in the mud...

On the DIY approach - a large plastic bag, a couple of a elastic bands and a pair of scissors are all you need. The real trick is not standing in the rain... so get an assistant to carry a golf umbrella for you. Since the ground's probably damp too, it can help if you and your assistant have a monopod and a Walkman seat.


----------



## BrettS (Apr 7, 2013)

ChilledXpress said:


> that1guyy said:
> 
> 
> > I have done this when in light rain. If it is pouring out it probably won't work:
> ...



Harsh, but ROFLMFAO... !!


----------



## bvukich (Apr 7, 2013)

ChilledXpress said:


> Could you better describe the hole you cut?!?! Did you take any measurements? Where did you source this "plastic bag"? Bands of rubber, not sure what these are?!?!? What type of scissors? I am left handed, do they make these left handed? Could you post a DIY video and a mini-review?



I'f you're not going to be helpful, at least be funny. Sadly, you quite missed the mark on both. You are not adding anything to this community by posting such inane drivel, merely detracting.

Someone asked a genuine question, obviously seeking input from people that have done similar things in the past in an effort to not reinvent the wheel. You are under no obligation to read these posts if you are uninterested, and posting; doubly so. And since this forum offends you so, feel free to leave at any time. A full refund will gladly be offered.


----------



## cheeseheadsaint (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you all for your helpful responses! Really do appreciate it! I've always avoided shooting in the rain but with your tips, I don't have to! =D


----------



## Bosman (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a custom bag made for 2 diff setups. One gets a hole for the monopod and so i can adjust zoom. I also plan to use this setup, a ladder with a solar umbrella attached to it. I need to do more tests to see what works as far as angling the umbrella for the best protection but basically it should do what i need. I got a solar umbrella with silver material for when the sun is scorching. I have found the bigger events cooking me in the sun so this will be my remedy this year. Secondarily i will have the umbrella to help with rain. I plan to hook a bucket filled with cement below the ladder to anchor it like in the photo. I use the ladder for start photos. It allows me to get a better perspective on the participants heading out to face their challenge. I have found it to be a pretty cool shot so I am incorporating an umbrella now. I may buy some plumbers piping and make an adjustable holder for the umbrella rather than simply connecting it differently to the ladder. Maybe I'll add a drink holder while i am at it. I can stand with my monopod under this.
Here is the one i got. I love the colored ones but i need protection from the sun so i went with their metallic version
http://www.euroschirm.com/schirm/windflex/info.cgi?session=fKAJHRbdU3jsv&sprache_land=usa


----------

